# a controller error on\Device\RaidPort0 - Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5



## RobPL (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,

My confi:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5(rev. 1.0) BIOS - v. F2
Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 945 3Ghz (95W)
Graphic: Gigabyte Radeon 4850 MC 1GB
RAM: 2 x 2 GB OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum Low Voltage Dual Channel 1333Mhz (OCZ3P1333LV4GK)
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro; Dyski twarde (SATA): 
1. SAMSUNG HD753LJ 750GB (with Windows 7 Ultimate)
2. SAMSUNG HD103UJ 1TB
3. SAMSUNG HD321KJ 320GB;

DVDRW: LG - 2x ATA, 2 x SATA;



Event viewer in Windows 7 displays:

The driver detected a controller error on\Device\RaidPort0.

---> amdsata

Event ID: 11

I checked sata cables, SEEMS to be fine (I will replace them and see what happen). I can see all disks, I have access to them. PSU is sufficient (SilverStone Strider 750W). All diagnostic programs like: chkdisk, HDTune, Victoria etc. says everything is fine.

The problem is that after system loads, access to two disks is a little bit slow. It's like a delay in the response with its target devices.

Event viewer sometimes displays also Event ID 129 Reset to device \Device\RaidPort0 - source: amdsata.

I experienced similar problem with Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P(rev. 1.0) instead of GA-790FXTA-UD5. I just replaced motherboard, every other computer part is the same.

Yesterday I also had BSOD - "irql_not_less_or_equal"

And - I have a problem with running memtest86+. It doesn't even start a test displaying "Unexpected Interrupt - Halting".

Thank you for your suggestions.

I tried to run RootRepeal to see active drivers and possible problems, but it refuse to run properly under Win 7.

Rob

(Poland)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you running a raid setup? if so sounds the he raid controler is knackered.

irql_not_less or equal represents a ram problems.

the reason memtest is halting is because it is detexcting an error with the ram

silverstone power supplies are not very good


----------



## RobPL (Mar 2, 2010)

No, I'm not running RAID. I had a similar problem on GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, but with Microsoft AHCI driver and with the same harddrives, the same cables, the same PSU and so on.

Regarding irql_not_less or equal - this happened only once. I used these ram sticks on the other motherboard earlier and didn't have any problems. 
Actual motherboard's BIOS has a little bit different voltage options. I don't know why Gigabyte did this, but 1.650 V, which should be good for my OCZ ddr3 is flashing red. So I put 1.635V, and it runs good. BIOS doesn't display anything about that. Maybe there's a problem with voltage? I didn't raise NB voltage control. Only ram.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should set it what the ram manufacturer states sometimes motherboards set them a little lower or higher. This is maybe why you got the error.

I take it you did a repair install when putting these drives in this system from the other system


----------



## RobPL (Mar 2, 2010)

I formatted one disk and installed Windows. I suppose that this problem is related to faulty or incompatible driver. Which one, I do not know.

I change cables, and this was not a problem here. Also, I'm waiting for Gigabyte response in this case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if the disk you didn't format was on a nother os you may have to do a repair instal on it as it will be looking for another file system


----------



## RobPL (Mar 2, 2010)

All three of them were under Win 7 (ntfs), so all I need was only prepare system partition and install Windows. Now I believe that "\Device\RaidPort0" is a disc with Windows installed (Disc #0 as it is in System Information). But why driver reports controller error here? Don't know.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

enter the "intergrated peripherals" set ACHI to "disabled"

unless you need ACHI for hot swapping sata drives ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

linderman said:


> enter the "intergrated peripherals" set ACHI to "disabled"
> 
> unless you need ACHI for hot swapping sata drives ?


Just what I was gonna ask! I have to set mine to IDE for them to boot.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> just what i was gonna ask! I have to set mine to ide for them to boot.




exactly


----------



## RobPL (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, here's an update:

I switch to Microsoft Standard Serial ATA Controller AHCI1.0 from AMD SATA Controller.

Computer boots faster, but Windows a little bit slower (I've read that this is normal at this point). Anyway, for three hours now I haven't noticed any controller error in Events Viewer.
My thoughts:

1. There was some problem with correct installation of AMD SATA Controller, so it caused these error reports.

2. Installation of MS SATA Controller AHCI1.0 was a solution here, as I already know that many people have different problems with AMD SATA Controller drivers;

I will switch back again to AMD SATA Controller and make sure that installation went properly, and see what will happen then. Just for sure.

After I switch to MS SATA driver, I received report:
The driver detected a controller error on Device\Ide\IdePort7.

source -> atapi.

Weird thing - under this channel I have a my third sata harddrive. Moreover, I couldn't see "Ultra DMA 6" mode as with the other HDs, but: PIO4 mode and UDMA disabled. So I uninstall this particular channel, reboot, and voila - everything's back to normal. So far so good.

Now, I want to believe that this weren't memory problems, or any other hardware (I will check disks to be sure anyway and check cables once again).

This BSOD may be caused by AMD SATA Controller driver which was faulty installed during Windows installation.

I also was able to run memtest86+ - from CD. I can see that there was a problem with floppy version. Never mind. 

So that's it. If there is anything more, I will post. Now - observation.

Thanks guys.

Here's more about AMD SATA Controller drivers if anyone need - as an example:
Windows 7 - SATA driver issue w/ Win 7 and Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H


----------

